# Bending Mahogany strips around corners



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

I would like to hear your advise on bending Mahogany. I have done very little bending and know that moisture and patience are big.
I am refinishing all the Teak on my Whaler and decided to build a new front hatch since the last one was in dismal condition. 
I have wet towels wrapped around the Mahogany where it needs to bend with some clamps hanging for leverage. What other tricks should I be using? Steam?

Thanks


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

After the trim is glued down I will be Varnishing the whole thing.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

you're wanting to do a 90Âº bend?

I think that's asking a lot out of any type of wood - but you definitely need steam to accomplish that.


----------



## jclc43837 (Nov 30, 2012)

yea its going to be hard to make that bend for sure but you can try the steam way. get a piece of pvc pipe and use it as a steamer here is a pic


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

The edge does have a radious to it though it is not much. 
JCLC, how long do you leave the wood inside the steamer?


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

Steam worked pretty well. I used a regular clothes steamer on it for about 15 min before bending it. No cracking, but a few tiny grains splintered off that should be able to be sanded off without an issue. Right now I have the bungies holding it tight around the bend.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Looks like you may have it whipped..but...if the rest of the panel is mahogany..why do you need the strip.. Couldn't you have rounded the corners, sealed the ends and put a nice finish on them?

Gotta admit the curved corner does look cool...but I am lazy...LOL


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

Tortuga said:


> Looks like you may have it whipped..but...if the rest of the panel is mahogany..why do you need the strip.. Couldn't you have rounded the corners, sealed the ends and put a nice finish on them?
> 
> Gotta admit the curved corner does look cool...but I am lazy...LOL


I wish it was that simple. The teak and holly is only .25'' thick and is laminted to .50'' Birch plywood. So without the strip you can see the bear edge of the 2 pieces together. 
I think it looks good so far. I just went out and sealed the whole backside of the birch with west system epoxy and will do a final sand on the teak and holly side tomorrow before I varnish it.


----------

